# Favourite live band you've seen.



## Tashyboy (Apr 17, 2014)

1, police, in Leeds 1982/3 raw power.
2, madness, in Newark last year.
3,  spandau ballet,  NEC Birmingham, 1983/4, missed bus home.
4, Lionel Ritchie, 4-5 year ago.
5, Oasis, day after city beat the rags 3-1 in last derby at Maine road, I could not talk for three days after Notts ice rink.
6, pet shop boys, 2 yr ago in notts, oh I was 21 again.

the list goes on and on


----------



## GB72 (Apr 17, 2014)

Foo Fighters at Milton Keynes
AC/DC at Download 
James and PIL at Alton Towers
Wonderstuff original Sleigh The UK tour
The whole of Live8 seen from the Golden Circle
U2 at Cardiff Arms Park


----------



## hangover (Apr 17, 2014)

The Who at Madison Square Garden
Roger Waters as Amsterdam Arena
Noel Gallagher at Royal Albert Hall
Roger Daltrey,Paul Weller, Steve Winwood, Ronnie Wood and kelly Jones at Royal Albert Hall.
Bruce Springsteen at Etihad Stadium
Rolling Stones at Glastonbury
U2 at Etihad Stadium
ACDC at MEN Arena
Motorhead At Liverpool University
Sex Pistols at MEN Arena

Plenty more to mention....


----------



## chrisg (Apr 17, 2014)

Paul Weller @ Sherwood Forest
Paul Weller @ Old Trafford cricket ground
Paul Weller @ Don Valley stadium

and just to break the pattern that's forming.....
Oasis
Shed 7 (supporting Weller and were fantastic)


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 17, 2014)

Bruce Springsteen and The E Street Band at Stade de France, Giants Stadium, Wembley Arena, Etihad, RAH, MK Bowl and many more!
Take That at Wembley.
Neil Diamond at The NEC.
Simon and Garfunkel at Hyde Park.
Nils Lofgren at The Derngate, Northampton.
Don McLean at The Derngate, Northampton.

Worst - Elton John at The NEC!!


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 17, 2014)

Order oldest to latest

Bush an the Ulsterhall in Belfast First ever crowd surf. 

Prodigy and Foo Fighters in Tipperary First open air concert. 

Reel Big Fish @ Donington Massive circle pits.

Rancid in Manchester. Nearly got knocked about by a dude in Doc Martins who was kicking while crowd surfing, I punched him in the nuts. 

Slipknot and Metallica (when Lars was sick an Joey from Slipknot played a few songs with them) @ Donington.  Lars may have founded the band but they sound better with a drummer of  Joey's level. 

Mogwai in Birmingham. Nothing better when high as kite

Therapy? in Dublin  Always wanted to see them. Shame they had to stop because of Axel Rose and his ego. 

Foo Fighters in Belfast. Just awesome. 

Everything Everything @ Limelight in Belfast. A brilliant experience and small crowd. Met the band afterwards.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 17, 2014)

In 0rder...1966 to 2013
The Foundations
The Searchers
The Who
The Clancy Brothers
The Corries.
The Chieftans + Sinead o'Connor at The Albert Hall
Runrig
Capercailie
Neil Diamond
Donnie Munro
Eddie Reader
Elton John

Best show Runrig, Colston Hall, Bristol.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 17, 2014)

For musicianship - Rush....anywhere
For the show - Def Leopard In the Round at Sheffield
For sheer fun - Quo at the Hammy Odeon.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 17, 2014)

Richard Thompson 4 piece band "Dream Attic" tour at the Sage, Gateshead. Played their live album from beginning to end, knew all the songs, it was brilliant!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2014)

Deacon Blue
Beautiful South
Coldplay
Snow Patrol
Robbie Williams
Take That


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 17, 2014)

Genesis at Glasgow Apollo
Led Zep at Knebworth
Rolling Stones at St James Park
My 3 standout shows......other notables

Bruce Springsteen
The Who
Bob Dylan
Levellers
Toyah Wilcox

Current faves are Aussie Floyd, just like seeing the real thing  :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 17, 2014)

Eagles at M.E.N./ Springsteen at Etihad
Madness many times, but for the first time after reforming again around 1994 in manchester (the arena before the M.E.N.)
Roachford at the royal court for boogeying
Simple minds at Delamere Forest the other year
The Who - Summer pops 5-6 years ago
The cult -  Liverpool carling academy - a few months ago
the Black Crowes - liverpool royal court about 25 years ago - my word, Geoff.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Apr 17, 2014)

Guns n roses with thin lizzy as guests. The whole gig went on for well over 7 hours, I lost my voice and I was very very drunk by the end of it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 17, 2014)

Kings of Leon
Ocean colour scene
Stereophonics 
Jay Z


----------



## PieMan (Apr 17, 2014)

Oasis.
Weller.
The Black Keys.
The Who
Led Zeppelin.
Muse.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2014)

Pink Floyd - Earls Court
Genesis - Earls Court
Elton John - Wembley
Dire Straits - Wembley
Marillion (Fish) - Hammersmith Odeon
Marillion (Steve Hogarth) - Hammersmith Odeon
Fish (loads of venues)
Status Quo - Hammy Odeon
Madness (Wembley & Sandown Park)


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 17, 2014)

Without a shadow of a doubt the Rolling Stones hands down, i'm not even that into their music but saw them at Twickenham about 6 years ago.

Have seen the Red Hot Chilli peppers too who put on a great show well worth seeing.

I did take the wife to see Take That at Wembley a few years back, I have to say they were very good and well worth seeing, I did think the Pet Shop Boys were better though and they were just a support act.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 17, 2014)

Most consistently good live band Barenaked Ladies, always a great show.
most often seen band live The Bluetones, I loved to mad in the mosh pit.
Most memorable show Simon and Garfunkel at the Albert Hall.
The "never thought I would see them live" favourites, Arthur Lee and Love, Country Joe and the Fish, Leonard Cohen.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 17, 2014)

Bon Jovi - Wembley Stadium, Opening night at the O2, Soldier Field Chicago 
Rod Stewart - RAH, Warwick Castle, Edinburgh Castle, 
Thin Lizzy - Hammy Odeon
Lynyrd Skynyrd + Red, White & Blues - Shepherds Bush Empire
Dire Straits with Eric Clapton as a stand-in - Hammy Odeon
Bruce Springsteen - Wembley Stadium
Gary Moore - Hammy Odeon
Status Quo - Epsom Racecourse, Wembley Arena
Bryan Adams - Brighton, Warwick Castle
The Who - O2 

Biggest disappointments; Rolling Stones, Whitney Houston, Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 17, 2014)

Too many to list and sure ill miss some....

Oasis 
Shed Seven
Inspiral Carpets
Jamiraquai
Ocean colour scene
Elbow
Paul Weller
Prodigy
Rod Stewart
Rolling Stones
AC/DC
Gomez
Chilli Peppers
Longpigs
London Grammar

And on and on.....


----------



## Iaing (Apr 17, 2014)

The Who at Parkhead 1975
Status Quo Apollo Glasgow 1976..recorded a live album
Lynyrd Skynyrd 1977 Glasgow Apollo
AC/DC 1979 Glasgow Apollo
U2 at Murrayfield 1987
The Boss at RDS Dublin 1988
Rolling Stones Hampden Park 2006


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 17, 2014)

Iron Maiden are my favourite band so any of their gigs for me, although their first O2 one during the Final Frontier tour was the best for me.
The other one that sticks in my memory was the Quireboys at the Brook, a small local venue, a couple of years ago. Spike was already pee'd as a newt by the time they took the stage, but he didn't miss a trick the whole night. The place was bouncing from start to finish, even my Mrs enjoyed it so it must have been good!:thup:


----------



## rickg (Apr 17, 2014)

Oasis,  Prodigy, Manics, Chemical Brothers at Knebworth

INXS, Debbie Harry, Jesus Jones at Wembley

Eric Clapton Earls Court


----------



## Hack-Man-Hob (Apr 17, 2014)

Libertines @Reading
Stone Roses @Manchester
Oasis @Manchester
Jamie T @Brum
Ocean Colour Scene @Brum


----------



## evahakool (Apr 17, 2014)

George Thourogood in Glasgow 
Stones in Rotterdam 
Santana in Hammersmith 
Lou Reed in Hammersmith 
Ian Brown in Shetland 
Smiths in Shetland 
Van Morrison in Aberdeen 
Steve Earle in Devon 
KT tungstall in Dunfermline 
Paulo Nutini in royal Albert Hall
Budgie in  Woolich
Uria Heep In Hammersmith 
And surprisingly George Melly in tramshed Woolich


----------



## richart (Apr 17, 2014)

Rainbow,
Foreigner
Whitesnake
Scorpions
Genesis
The Jam
Dire Straits
Barclay James Harvest
Graham Parker
Styx
UFO


----------



## tyke (Apr 17, 2014)

Pink Floyd, Westfalenhalle Dortmund, 1981, AWESOME.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 17, 2014)

Traffic
Vanilla fudge
Mindbenders
Canned Heat 
War with Eric Burden
Genesis
Eric Clapton 
Fleetwood Mac
Uriah Heep
Mr Bloe
Roy Woods Wizard
Shed 7
Embrace
Rod Stewart 
Elton john
Deep purple
Metallica
Dr John
Blues Band
John Mayall Bluesbreakers
Splinter Group with Peter Green 
Darkness
Kinks
Status Quo
Curved Air
Super Furry Animals
Westlife
ELectric light orchestra
Alison Moyet
Rick Wakeman
John Denver
Fascinating Aida
Gary Moore
Ian brown
................ But best of all, and seen about 10 times, Jools Holland and the Rhythm and Blues Orchestra


----------



## evahakool (Apr 17, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Traffic
Vanilla fudge
Mindbenders
Canned Heat 
War with Eric Burden
Genesis
Eric Clapton 
Fleetwood Mac
Uriah Heep
Mr Bloe
Roy Woods Wizard
Shed 7
Embrace
Rod Stewart 
Elton john
Deep purple
Metallica
Dr John
Blues Band
John Mayall Bluesbreakers
Splinter Group with Peter Green 
Darkness
Kinks
Status Quo
Curved Air
Super Furry Animals
Westlife
ELectric light orchestra
Alison Moyet
Rick Wakeman
John Denver
Fascinating Aida
Gary Moore
Ian brown:
................ But best of all, and seen about 10 times, Jools Holland and the Rhythm and Blues Orchestra
		
Click to expand...

That's some impressive list but ........ John Denver :smirk:


----------



## 3565 (Apr 18, 2014)

MotÃ¶rhead first band I saw in 1979
ACDC - fave band at school
Rush
Quo
Scorpions
Judas Priest
Kiss with and without make up
Ozzy
Motley CrÃ¼e 
Ratt - fave 80's band
Bon Jovi - early days, not now
metallica
Queensryche - up until DeGarmo left them
Dio
Quiet Riot
Stryper
Living Colour
The Ramones
Guns and Roses
Pantera - heaviest gig by far
Machine Head - close 2nd 
Slayer
whitesnake
Skid Row
Def Leppard
Joe Satriani
All Castle Donningtons
Alice In Chains - fave grunge band
Big Country - very good
Gary Glitter - before his exploits became public
oh and Micheal Jackson 

Plenty more but grey matter is getting on a bit.........


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 18, 2014)

All these were great live:
Ocean Colour Scene
Shed 7
Greenday
Courteeners 
Oasis
Blur
Space
Kasabian
Arctic Monkeys
The Candle Thieves - I'd not heard of the before I'd seen them - they supported Badly Drawn Boy at a tiny gig I went to. Totally different to what I normally like as they were "quirky" but were superb live.




Worst/biggest disappointment live:
The Charlatans
Ian Brown
Super Furry Animals


----------



## two-clubs (Apr 18, 2014)

I can top all those.

I went with the wife along with her sister and husband to see The Osmonds at the 02 - long story but we sort of got tricked into it.

Bumped into a mate and his wife in the queue (who was also shuffling along looking at his feet) who sneeringly said ''hello mate, didn't know you was a Donny fan''

I simply replied ''neither did I''

It was quite good actually....


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 18, 2014)

3565 said:



			MotÃ¶rhead first band I saw in 1979
ACDC - fave band at school
Rush
Quo
Scorpions
Judas Priest
Kiss with and without make up
Ozzy
Motley CrÃ¼e 
Ratt - fave 80's band
Bon Jovi - early days, not now
metallica
Queensryche - up until DeGarmo left them
Dio
Quiet Riot
Stryper
Living Colour
The Ramones
Guns and Roses
Pantera - heaviest gig by far
Machine Head - close 2nd 
Slayer
whitesnake
Skid Row
Def Leppard
Joe Satriani
All Castle Donningtons
Alice In Chains - fave grunge band
Big Country - very good
Gary Glitter - before his exploits became public
oh and Micheal Jackson 

Plenty more but grey matter is getting on a bit.........
		
Click to expand...

How's your hearing?


----------



## Duckster (Apr 18, 2014)

INXS playing under some assumed name at a small (200-250 people) venue in Plymouth. The next day they played Wembley.
Stereophonics whenever and wherever I've seen them (up to about 13 or 14 times now)
Oasis at Avenham Park at Preston when me and a few mates had our names said out on stage by them.
Elton John at Reebok.
Guns N Roses.
Robbie Williams.
*Edit* Can't believe I missed Stone Roses off the list.

Worst band, by far and away, Red Hot Chilli's.  Watched in Birmingham, came on stage about 90 mins late, played awful, got boo'd off stage after about 3 songs.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 18, 2014)

Duckster said:



			INXS playing under some assumed name at a small (200-250 people) venue in Plymouth. The next day they played Wembley.
Stereophonics whenever and wherever I've seen them (up to about 13 or 14 times now)
Oasis at Avenham Park at Preston when me and a few mates had our names said out on stage by them.
Elton John at Reebok.
Guns N Roses.
Robbie Williams.
*Edit* Can't believe I missed Stone Roses off the list.

Worst band, by far and away, Red Hot Chilli's.  Watched in Birmingham, came on stage about 90 mins late, played awful, got boo'd off stage after about 3 songs.
		
Click to expand...

Surely they weren't as bad as Robbie


----------



## Duckster (Apr 18, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Surely they weren't as bad as Robbie 

Click to expand...

Surprisingly, Robbie is top live.  Holds the crowd in his hand.  RHCP were garbage.  I'll hold my hand up, lots of mates have been to see them since and loved them so it was prob just them having a bad night.  But I'm never going to be paying money to watch them again.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 18, 2014)

evahakool said:



			That's some impressive list but ........ John Denver :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I meant john Sebastion from the Lovin Spooful, it was late last night and the memory isn't what it was!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 18, 2014)

Duckster said:



			Surprisingly, Robbie is top live.  Holds the crowd in his hand.  RHCP were garbage.  I'll hold my hand up, lots of mates have been to see them since and loved them so it was prob just them having a bad night.  But I'm never going to be paying money to watch them again.
		
Click to expand...

I was only joking mate,although I'm really not a fan. 
Very jealous that you've seen Guns n Roses & The Stone Roses tho. My mate got me a ticket to see Stone Roses,I'd already got a holiday booked for that date,gutted!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 18, 2014)

Before the first Donnington Blue Oyster Cult plays a "secret" gig in Dunstable as The Soft White Underbelly - one of their earlier names along with the Knife-wielding Scumbags! - brilliant show made even better by seeing the Drummer beating up his car in the car park for making him late to the gig - he got fired that night!


----------



## Duckster (Apr 18, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I was only joking mate,although I'm really not a fan. 
Very jealous that you've seen Guns n Roses & The Stone Roses tho. My mate got me a ticket to see Stone Roses,I'd already got a holiday booked for that date,gutted!
		
Click to expand...

Guns twice.  Stone Roses thrice.  Waited about 6 years to watch them for the first time and watched them twice in a week.  Then another 10 years before going to Heaton Park (it was the worlds largest karaoke).  Also watched Seahorses in Leeds,  Squires is unbelievable.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 18, 2014)

Alice Cooper in Vegas was good.

Ben Folds Five last year in Glasgow marked a decade of loving their music without having seen the full lineup live.  Superb.

10cc (what's left of 'em) at Royal Concert Hall was really good.

Other notable and enjoyable gigs include Rammstein, Biffy Clyro, Bluetones, Deftones and System of a Down.

For every good gig, there's a bad one!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 18, 2014)

Duckster said:



			Guns twice.  Stone Roses thrice.  Waited about 6 years to watch them for the first time and watched them twice in a week.  Then another 10 years before going to Heaton Park (it was the worlds largest karaoke).  Also watched Seahorses in Leeds,  Squires is unbelievable.
		
Click to expand...

Actually think I hate you :angry:
Do it yourself is definitely in my top 10 albums of all time.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Apr 18, 2014)

tyke said:



			Pink Floyd, Westfalenhalle Dortmund, 1981, AWESOME.
		
Click to expand...

Would love the chance to see these live, cannot see it happening though.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 18, 2014)

The Clash
Elvis Costello and the Attractions
David Bowie
Blink 182
All American Rejects
Iron Maiden
Babyshambles - caught them on possibly their only really good night
Thin Lizzy
Boomtown Rats
The Jam


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 18, 2014)

Hoodie and the blowfish
Santana
John Mayer 
Ellon john (40 years ago not now)
The Who complete with Keith moon


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 18, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Pink Floyd - Earls Court
		
Click to expand...

Was that the gig when they recorded Pulse Homer? One of my favourite albums. Gutted I will never get the chance to see them live


----------



## Piece (Apr 18, 2014)

Testament - Hammy O
Iron Maiden/GnR - Donnington
Kings X - London
Foo Fighters - Wembley
Queen/Inxs - Wembley
Queensryche - Hammy O
Devin Townsend Project - Soton Uni
Steve Vai, Joe Satriani - London


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 18, 2014)

Queen at Elland Road. Brain May was interviewed at the following gig at Milton Keynes and paid homage to the gig at Elland Road, "its why we do this". What a bloody day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Till the day I die.

I also took wifey to see them at Main Road. It's sort of spoilt her whole gig experiences as she ALWAYS now says afterwards, "It wasn't Freddie was it"........ 

The god of all gods. If you've never seen him....I feel sorry for you.  Gotta go ......tears.......


----------



## evahakool (Apr 18, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I meant john Sebastion from the Lovin Spooful, it was late last night and the memory isn't what it was!
		
Click to expand...

Ah that's more like it


----------



## chrisd (Apr 18, 2014)

evahakool said:



			Ah that's more like it

Click to expand...

Forgot to add too

Joe Bonamassa - absolutely brilliant!
Shakespeare's Sister
Black Sabbath
Groundhogs
Ashton Gardner & Dyke 
Fat Matress 
White Plains
Paul Weller
Flowerpot Men

Missed out many of good bands but very few wern't worth an evening out!


----------



## Duckster (Apr 18, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Forgot to add too

*Joe Bonamassa *- absolutely brilliant!
Shakespeare's Sister
Black Sabbath
Groundhogs
Ashton Gardner & Dyke 
Fat Matress 
White Plains
Paul Weller
Flowerpot Men

Missed out many of good bands but very few wern't worth an evening out!
		
Click to expand...

Now that's a guy who's still on my bucket list!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 18, 2014)

Can't believe I forgot Queen. Live Aid they stole the show and loved the Kind of Magic gig at Wembley but thought the Works show at the Arena was even better. Freddie was the ultimate frontman. Live Aid as a gig was great to say you were there but I wasn't blown over by some of the acts


----------



## evahakool (Apr 18, 2014)

Duckster said:



			Now that's a guy who's still on my bucket list!
		
Click to expand...

Forgot about seeing Joe Bonamassa also, saw him at the Borderline brilliant live.

Few more who we're good 

RodgerDaltry / Wilco Johnson  Royal Albert Hall

Eric Bibb, Taj Mahal, Charlie Musselwhite, Jools Holland at Bishopstock Devon.

Geordie at Bexley


----------



## MarkE (Apr 18, 2014)

Rammstein at the o2 (2012)
Slayer at Hammersmith Odeon (1987)
Discharge at Ipswich manor ballroom (1980ish)
Korpiklaani at Norwich Open (2013)


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 18, 2014)

A few I have been lucky enough to witness have been: -

Sex Pistols at the 100 Club
The Stones at Altamont
Blondie at CBGBs
Beetles on the Apple building roof
Jimi Hendrix at Woodstock
Bob Dylan at the Electric Newport Festival
The Cheeky Girls at Ritzys in Slough 

Good times.....


----------



## Jensen (Apr 20, 2014)

Best I've seen was Erasure. Saw them twice once in 1990 at Milton Keynes bowl and in 2006 doing an acoustic tour at The Sage in Gateshead.
The acoustic was by far the best I've ever seen it was that clear it was like a recording, so pure and what a voice Andy Bell has.

Also seen Madness, Spand Ballet, Elton John in Las Vegas, Yazoo, Howard Jones. The 80's what a great era that was.

But nothing came close to that Erasure acoustic tour.....


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 20, 2014)

Would love to have seen Graham Parker and the Rumour, been to endless Costello concerts, all top draw. Dire Straits at Munich Olympic stadium being another standout event.


richart said:



			Rainbow,
Foreigner
Whitesnake
Scorpions
Genesis
The Jam
Dire Straits
Barclay James Harvest
Graham Parker
Styx
UFO
		
Click to expand...


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 20, 2014)

Forgot to mention Boomtown Rats and Big Country. Going to see Paul Weller at Warwick Castle in July. Hope he doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 20, 2014)

GnR


----------



## louise_a (Apr 25, 2014)

Just been to an absolutely brilliant show tonight, Rick Wakeman doing Journey to the Centre of the Earth, with band full orchestra and chorus. It was stunning!


----------



## sev112 (Apr 26, 2014)

All at the same gig :
MAmas Boys
magnum
Jethro Tull
Gary Moore
Marillion

Was a very good day


----------



## Val (Apr 26, 2014)

I've never been a big gig goer but The Killers were superb, prior to that Iron Maiden early 90's during their fear of the dark tour.


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 26, 2014)

evahakool said:



			George Thourogood in Glasgow 
Stones in Rotterdam 
Santana in Hammersmith 
Lou Reed in Hammersmith 
Ian Brown in Shetland 
Smiths in Shetland 
Van Morrison in Aberdeen 
Steve Earle in Devon 
KT tungstall in Dunfermline 
Paulo Nutini in royal Albert Hall
Budgie in  Woolich
Uria Heep In Hammersmith 
And surprisingly George Melly in tramshed Woolich
		
Click to expand...

Surprised you remembered Budgie at the Woolwich Polytechnic - my first live band seen, and boy were they loud!

Also:

Elton John - Single Man concert at Theatre Royal Drury Lane

Phil Collins - The Round - London

Meatloaf - Wembley Arena

James - Brighton Centre

Dr Hook - somewhere in Worthing!

Would love to see - Joe Bonamassa, Eric Bibb and the great Paulo Nutini.

Biggest regret - not seeing Pink Floyd live.


----------



## 3565 (Apr 26, 2014)

Maninblack4612 said:



			How's your hearing?
		
Click to expand...

EH.......What did you say........


----------



## 3565 (Apr 26, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I was only joking mate,although I'm really not a fan. 
Very jealous that you've seen Guns n Roses & The Stone Roses tho. My mate got me a ticket to see Stone Roses,I'd already got a holiday booked for that date,gutted!
		
Click to expand...

Saw GnR at Nottingham Rock City Appetite for Destruction tour, place went nutz. Then went to 1988 Donington when they played there, been to a few Monsters of Rock festivals before that, but that Donington was eerie, soon as I walked in I knew something was wrong and noticed it was first time they penned us in, and the amount of fans in there, there was no room at all. 107,000 and when GnR hit the stage it was pandemonium plus the weather didn't help and after 3 songs I think, they stopped to control the crowd cos of the massive surge forward. Wasn't a good Donington at all with 2 fans dying. Didn't go to another one till 92, and that was Mannaheim  Germany with Iron Maiden headlining, I had access all areas pass and saw the MASSIVELY HUGE mechanical Eddie behind the drum riser for the finale, his arms were moving up and down and head moving as well, all being controlled by a mass of roadies pumping rods and pulleys to make him move but did it soooo much that you could see he was wavering all over the place that the inevitable happened and everyone scarpered as Eddie decided he wanted to lie down.......... Permanently. :rofl:

Rod Smallwood was not amused........:rofl:


----------



## LanDog (Apr 26, 2014)

Black Keys and The Stone Roses in Belfast at T Vital were excellent

& 

Biffy Clyro wins it for me saw them at The Odyssey in Belfast last year and they played 26 excellent songs

Great night


----------



## Slime (May 17, 2014)

King King are King!
Last night saw me down at Windlesham Club to see a band called King King.

http://www.kingkingblues.com/Home.html

They were absolutely outstanding. A wonderful mix of blues, rock and funk. I've seen a few bands, big 'uns too, but King King were right up there! 
They're also supporting John Mayall later on this year and I'll be there too.
The icing on the cake was, as well as the fantastic music, the fact that after the gig they just wandered around the bar area talking to their audience.
I emplore anyone to try and see these guys from Glasgow ............................. unforgettable.


*Slime*.


----------



## LUFC 1972 (May 17, 2014)

Marillion at nostell priory 

Thin Lizzy queens hall leeds renegade tour

Smiths royal concert hall Nottingham

Hawkwind stonehenge 


voice of the beehive - rock city


----------



## Beezerk (May 17, 2014)

Genesis in Rome 2007 (I'm in the dvd ), christ was it that long ago?
Eyehategod in Sheffield a couple of years ago, sublime.


----------



## Hobbit (May 17, 2014)

Judas Priest... just mental music.

Saw the Rubette's but I'm not admitting I enjoyed them... *cough*


----------



## sawtooth (May 17, 2014)

Genesis, Knebworth 1992

Foo Fighters in Milton Keynes were good but I didn't actually go in , I dropped my wife and son in the bowl (as they had tickets) and I went to play golf at a nearby course. I heard every song though!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 17, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			Genesis, Knebworth 1992

Foo Fighters in Milton Keynes were good but I didn't actually go in , I dropped my wife and son in the bowl (as they had tickets) and I went to play golf at a nearby course. I heard every song though!
		
Click to expand...

Foo Fighters 3 years ago ? 

Was brilliant - cracking summers evening abnd the music was brilliant

The funniest thing was the guy running and tackling the cop into the lake 

Google it - its brilliant


----------



## Beezerk (May 18, 2014)

How could I forget Jabo Starks and Clyde Stubblefield (The Funky Drummers) at The Cluny in Newcastle, absolutely sublime. Was stood about 10 feet away from two drumming gods.
Herbie Hancock at The Sage Gateshead weren't too bad either with Vinnie Colaiuta on tubs, very tasty.


----------



## MarkA (May 18, 2014)

I saw Foreigner a couple of months ago in Manchester - Unbelievable!


----------



## mikehami (May 19, 2014)

Has to be Rise Against, Saw them 2 years ago at both Leeds Fest and the Cockpit in Leeds!


----------



## JackieD (May 19, 2014)

Ramstein - Download 2013.....just jaw dropping!!!


----------



## patricks148 (May 19, 2014)

New Order, who ive seen a few times followed by Happy Mondays, they were better before they could play TBH.

biggest regreat was the Velvet Underground when they reformed in the 90 for a tour. I love all the 60' stuff and even Lou Reeds first couple of Solo efforts, but it was just like a load of old men and one old woman messing around on stage. For that reason i would never go and see any band i liked back in the day, now. not even the Smiths (not going to happen anyway)... its best to remember than to re live.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 19, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			In 0rder...1966 to 2013
The Foundations
The Searchers
The Who
The Clancy Brothers
The Corries.
The Chieftans + Sinead o'Connor at The Albert Hall
Runrig
Capercailie
Neil Diamond
Donnie Munro
Eddie Reader
Elton John

Best show Runrig, Colston Hall, Bristol.
		
Click to expand...

You missed out Foster and Allen .


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 19, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			New Order, who ive seen a few times followed by Happy Mondays, they were better before they could play TBH.

biggest regreat was the Velvet Underground when they reformed in the 90 for a tour. I love all the 60' stuff and even Lou Reeds first couple of Solo efforts, but it was just like a load of old men and one old woman messing around on stage. For that reason i would never go and see any band i liked back in the day, now. *not even the Smiths (not going to happen anyway)..*. its best to remember than to re live.
		
Click to expand...

Bet if The Smith reformed they you'd be there like a shot!  As would any Smiths fan.


----------



## SteO (May 20, 2014)

Dire Straits
Keb Mo
Joe Bonamassa
Walter Trout
Gary Moore
Eric Clapton
Peter Green Splinter Group
Snow Patrol
Oasis
John Mayall 70th birthday bash in Liverpool
Paul Weller


----------



## Martin70 (May 20, 2014)

Manic Street Preachers in the early days were electric.

Also a bit of a random one but They Might be Giants at Reading were super entertainment.


----------



## patricks148 (May 20, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Bet if The Smith reformed they you'd be there like a shot!  As would any Smiths fan.

Click to expand...

Not me, id prefer to remember them at their best on "The Queen is dead tour" 

Ive seen Mozzer a couple of times and his solo stuff is not bad.


----------



## chrisd (May 20, 2014)

SteO said:



			Dire Straits
Keb Mo
Joe Bonamassa
Walter Trout
Gary Moore
Eric Clapton
Peter Green Splinter Group
Snow Patrol
Oasis
John Mayall 70th birthday bash in Liverpool
Paul Weller
		
Click to expand...

I've seen several of your list too - good taste in music!


----------



## lex! (May 20, 2014)

Thin Lizzy
Hammersmith Odeon (as was), when they recorded Live and Dangerous


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 20, 2014)

SteO said:



			Dire Straits
Keb Mo
Joe Bonamassa
Walter Trout
Gary Moore
Eric Clapton
Peter Green Splinter Group
Snow Patrol
Oasis
John Mayall 70th birthday bash in Liverpool
Paul Weller
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately Walter Trout is gravely ill at the moment, requiring a liver transplant, Pete Feenstra organised a concert at the Shepherds Bush Empire recently to help with his medical bills.


----------



## Billythefish (May 20, 2014)

Blur, Gorillaz....

It helps of course that I get backstage and to the after show parties, Lilles Bordello after show in Dublin for Blur last year was immense...


----------



## callummcs (May 20, 2014)

Oasis @ Murrayfield. They were supported by Kasabian, The Enemy & Reverend and the Makers.

awesome day!!!


----------



## super hans (May 20, 2014)

Martin70 said:



			Manic Street Preachers in the early days were electric.

Also a bit of a random one but They Might be Giants at Reading were super entertainment.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, saw the Manics at the Garage in Glasgow in 1992, amazing live set but the amount of kiddy-on punks spitting at them down the front of the stage put me off. 

Best gigs for me in order

Stone Roses - Glasgow green 1990
Oasis - Barrowlands 1994
Neds Atomic Dustbin  (supporting the Wonderstuff) Barrowlands 1992
Blur - Glasgow Plaza 1994
Happy Mondays - Elland Road 1991

happy days in the early 90's


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 20, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Unfortunately Walter Trout is gravely ill at the moment, requiring a liver transplant, Pete Feenstra organised a concert at the Shepherds Bush Empire recently to help with his medical bills.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know that. Bad news. Love Blues For the Modern Daze


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 20, 2014)

Billythefish said:



			Blur, Gorillaz....

It helps of course that I get backstage and to the after show parties, Lilles Bordello after show in Dublin for Blur last year was immense...
		
Click to expand...

Off to see my mate Fish in Reading in December. Booked two days off after. Hoping his daughter Taz will be there too. She can drink too


----------



## chrisd (May 20, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Unfortunately Walter Trout is gravely ill at the moment, .
		
Click to expand...


I saw him at a small gig in Folkestone last year, really sorry to read that!


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 20, 2014)

There's a few...

Pearl Jam in Seattle was pretty special
Iron Maiden both on DoD tour and Final Frontier
John Mayer at Wembley last year and the Albert Hall a few years ago
Barenaked Ladies on any of the half dozen tines I've seen them
Coheed and Cambria at the Astoria
Ryan Adams at the Astoria on the 'Gold' tour
Any of the times I've seen Counting Crows
Hundred Reasons on their debut album launch tour
Killswitch Engage at Rock City
YES at the Bristol Hippodrome last week
Doobie Bros at the Hammersmith Apollo
Toto at the same venue

I could go on for hours!


----------



## Slime (May 20, 2014)

SteO said:



			Dire Straits
Keb Mo
Joe Bonamassa
*Walter Trout*
Gary Moore
Eric Clapton
Peter Green Splinter Group
Snow Patrol
Oasis
*John Mayall 70th birthday bash* in Liverpool
Paul Weller
		
Click to expand...

Great taste in music. Some top, top guitarists in that list.
Last week I saw the fantastic King King who dedicated that gig to Walter Trout.
In s few months time I'll be seeing John Mayall's 80th Birthday Bash ............................ supported by King King!!!




lex! said:



			Thin Lizzy
Hammersmith Odeon (as was), when they recorded Live and Dangerous
		
Click to expand...

Me too! What a band.


*Slime*.


----------



## Billythefish (May 21, 2014)

I managed to see Iron Maiden with the original line up, Paul Dianno the lead singer.

Also managed to see Blizzard of Oz with Randy Rohanns playing guitar before his death.

Many many years ago!


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 21, 2014)

Billythefish said:



			I managed to see Iron Maiden with the original line up, Paul Dianno the lead singer.

Also managed to see Blizzard of Oz with Randy Rohanns playing guitar before his death.

Many many years ago!
		
Click to expand...

Randy Rohanns!  Silly autocorrect  That must have been so sweet! 

I bet the original Maiden line up was awesome to see, but Bruce is by far the better front man for the band.


----------



## Billythefish (May 22, 2014)

Aztecs27 said:



			Randy Rohanns!  Silly autocorrect  That must have been so sweet! 

I bet the original Maiden line up was awesome to see, but Bruce is by far the better front man for the band.
		
Click to expand...


Yep, not many got to see Randy, awesome player.

I agree Bruce has made it is own, but I just loved the original Running Free, one of the first records I ever bought.  Rumour at the time was they got rid of dianno cos he looked too much like a punk, with his bleached spiky hair...


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 22, 2014)

Madness.  Seeing them again this Christmas.

Would have loved to have seen The Macc Lads play live.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 22, 2014)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Madness.  Seeing them again this Christmas.

Would have loved to have seen The Macc Lads play live.
		
Click to expand...

Saw them at Sandown Park last year. Fantastic and definitely up for another dose of the nutty boys


----------



## c1973 (May 22, 2014)

Saw quite a few worth mentioning.

The Who
Stone Roses
Fleetwood Mac
The Stones
Paul Weller
Prodigy
Oasis

All tremendous gigs but MC Kinky at the Metro, Dream Frequency at Technodrome and Njoi at Prestwick airport (Street Rave) deserve a special shout out to the massive.


----------

